# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Работа с утилитой UVS

## Дeнис

*1.* Скачайте *Universal Virus Sniffer (UVS)*

* 2.* Распакуйте архив в отдельную папку, например, на рабочий стол.

* 3.* Откройте папку с UVS и запустите файл *start.exe* *от имени администратора* (если появилось окно "контроль учетных записей" нажмите *да* или *продолжить*).

* 4.* В открывшимся окне выберите пункт "*Запустить под текущим пользователем*".


bef8b9e74649.jpg
нажмите, чтобы увеличить...

* 5.* Выберите меню "*Файл*" - "*Сохранить полный образ автозапуска*". Программа предложит вам указать место сохранения лога в формате (например) "ADMIN-PK_2012-06-25_13-20-48". 


710f36e9917e.jpg
нажмите, чтобы увеличить...

*6.* Лог сохраните в удобной для Вас папке, например, на рабочем столе. Если образ автоматически был упакован в архив, то дополнительно упаковывать и перепаковывать не надо, если же у Вас получился обычный текстовый файл, добавьте его в архив *ZIP*, *RAR* или *7-zip* и прикрепите к сообщению.

----------

help?,  *mrak74*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Дeнис

Уведомление
*Если Вы используете uVS, запущенный с LiveCD, убедитесь, что путь к каталогу проблемной ОС Windows указан верно.*



*1.* Скопируйте скрипт, предложенный хелпером.

*2.* Запустите uVS (start.exe в папке с утилитой), в открывшемся окне выберите "*Запустить под текущим пользователем*".

*3.* Закройте все браузеры, сохраните всё открытые файлы в офисных приложениях.*(!)*

*4.* В главном меню программы выберите "*Скрипт*" - "*Выполнить скрипт находящийся в буфере обмена*".
Нажмите "*Выполнить*". 

1.jpg
Нажмите чтобы увеличить...
*5.** *Компьютер перезагрузится*, после чего можете продолжить работу.

*6.*  Зайдите в папку где распакована UVS найдите архив имя которого отвечает дате и времени запуска скрипта с префиксом ZOO_  (например: ZOO_2012-08-21_20-05-27.7z) если архив отсутствует, то заархивруйте папку ZOO в zip архив с паролем virus и загрузите по ссылке *Прислать запрошенный карантин*  вверху темы. (в некоторых случаях карантина может не быть - папка ZOO_ не появилась или там только текстовые файлы)



_* - Данный пункт не выполняется, если работа с программой происходит из Live CD._

----------


## Дeнис

Все указанные действия выполняйте на не зараженной машине!

*1.* Скачайте образ WinPE с uVS;

*2.* Запишите образ на оптический диск или на USB-диск;

*3.* Загрузите ПК с носителя, на который был записан образ;

*4.* Если Вы все сделали верно, должно появиться окно программы *uVS*. Щёлкните "*Выбрать каталог Windows*", откроется проводник с выбором папки системы, укажите папку "*С:\Windows*" (у вас может быть папка *Windows.0* или иная, главное чтобы она содержала Вашу зараженную ОС);

*5.* После того, как Вы указали каталог зараженной системы, выберите пункт "*Запустить под текущим пользователем*"

*6.* Сделайте полный образ автозапуска uVS (начиная с *п.5*).

----------


## Дeнис

Бывают такие моменты, когда выполнение скрипта путем обычного копирования не представляется возможным ввиду различных факторов (например, лечение необходимо произвести из под LiveCD).




Уведомление
*Если Вы используете uVS, запущенный с LiveCD, убедитесь, что путь к каталогу проблемной ОС Windows указан верно.*



Ниже я напишу способ, позволяющий выполнить скрипт для uVS из файла:

Если файл со скриптом был преложен хелпером, пропустите *п.1*.

*1.* Скопируйте скрипт, предложенный хелпером в блокнот (*Правой клавишей мыши на рабочем столе* - *Создать текстовый документ* (если такой пункт отсутствует, откройте текстовый редактор,например "Блокнот", скопируйте скрипт*(далее по инструкции)*) - *Введите название файла* - *Откройте документ и вставьте скрипт*(CTRL + V).Сохраните документ с любым именем, но расширение должно остаться *txt*).

*2.* Сохраните файл на USB - диск.

*3.* Запустите *uVS* (*тип запуска, будет зависеть от рекомендаций хелпера*)

*4.* В главном окне программы *uVS* выберите пункт "*Скрипты*" - "*Выполнить скрипт из файла...*"

qq.jpg
Нажмите чтобы увеличить изображение!
*5.* Откроется проводник, где вы должны указать расположение файла со скриптом (предварительно вы его сохранили на USB - диск). Укажите расположение файла и нажмите "*Открыть*" 

 qq1.jpg
Нажмите чтобы увеличить изображение!
Нажмите  "*Выполнить*".

*6.*  Зайдите в папку где распакована UVS найдите архив имя которого отвечает дате и времени запуска скрипта с префиксом ZOO_  (например: ZOO_2012-08-21_20-05-27.7z) если архив отсутствует, то заархивруйте папку ZOO в zip архив с паролем virus и загрузите по ссылке *Прислать запрошенный карантин*  вверху темы. (в некоторых случаях карантина может не быть - папка ZOO_ не появилась или там только текстовые файлы)

----------

